# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  duften oder stinken?

## Joseph

Eine Bemerkung im Forum, dass wir Europäer meinen, ‚plara’ stinke, während die Thais eher meinen, Käse stinke, brachte mich auf den Gedanken, hier einmal die relevanten Thaiworte vorzustellen, die mit "Geruch" zu tun haben....

Bei unserem Wort ‚riechen’ muss man unterscheiden: ‚er riecht an einer Blume’ und ‚das Zimmer riecht muffig’. 

Im ersten Fall ist ‚riechen’ etwa Aktives: durch Inhalieren an etwas riechen, an etwas schnuppern. Hier benutzt der Thai das Wort ?? (etwa: domm). Z.B. ?????????????? (etwa: an was riechst Du gerade?). 

Sicherlich kennt Ihr die Angewohnheit vieler Thaidamen, von Zeit zu Zeit an irgendwelchen Geruchsstiften zu schnüffeln, dieses stark riechende Zeug nennt sich ???? (etwa:yahdomm).

Im zweiten Fall ist ‚riechen’ intransitiv. Z.B. Käse riecht. Oder etwas riecht gut bzw. schlecht...

Ein neutrales Wort für „Geruch“ ist ????? (etwa: glinn). Dazu gibt es:
?????????? (etwa: maimihglinn) = keinen Gerucht haben, geruchlos sein.

Ob es sich um einen angenehmen oder unangenehmen Geruch handelt, wird durch das nachgestellte Beiwort deutlich:

???????? (etwa: glinndtoah) = Körpergeruch
???????? (etwa: glinnbpaag) = Mundgeruch
??????????? (etwa: glinngulaab) = Rosenduft

Selten wird das Wort im übertragenen Sinn benutzt:
???????????? (etwa: glinnphuhraai) = nach Kriminellem riechen

Dann gibt es noch zwei wichtige Wörter für duften bzw. stinken: 
??? (etwa: hoom mit offenem ‚o’) = duften

z.B. ?????? (etwa: nahmhoom) = Parfum (wörtl.: Wasser – duften)

????? (etwa: männ) = stinken

z.B. ???????? (etwa: männab) = muffig riechen (z.B. ein Zimmer)
????????? (etwa:männnau) = faulig riechen (z.B. verfaultes Fleisch)
???????????? (etwa: männbpriouwörtl. ‘riechen-sauer’) = nach Schweiß riechen (z.B. ungewaschenes Haar)
???????? (etwa: männsaab) = nach Schweiß riechen (z.B. nach Achselschweiß)

Joseph

----------

Josef, das ist, wie von dir gewohnt, wieder ein hervorragender Beitrag! Werde versuchen, das morgen in meinen Wortschatz aufzunehmen und schauen was verstanden wird. Insbesondere bei dem Kleinen, der lernt von mir und ich lerne von ihm. Beiträge wie dieser, bringen mich immer etwas weiter nach vorne

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Met Prik

Joseph, du hast dir mal wieder sehr viel Muehe gegeben  ::  

Mir persoenlich hat diese Lektion zwar nichts Neues gebracht, aber ich freue mich schon auf weitere "Kleine Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache"   ::   ::

----------


## guenny

Danke Joseph,
die Begriffe hoom und mään waren mir bereits bekannt, die anderen noch nicht.
Werde sie in mein Wörterbuch aufnehmen, da sowas erfahrungsgemäß oft gebraucht wird. Mein Eindruck ist, dass Gerüche eine recht bedeutende Rolle bei den Thai spielen, oder täusche ich mich da?

----------


## Joseph

@günny:

Ja, Gerüche spielen bei Thais wohl eine sehr große Rolle, es gibt unzählige Ausdrücke, die die Gerüche näher bezeichnen, doch ist es sehr schwierig, entsprechende deutsche Ausdrücke zu finden. 
Was soll man z.B. von ?????????? (etwa: männkiou) = 'es stinkt grün'  halten? Fragt man verschiedene Thais, kriegt man verschiedene umschreibende Erklärungen...

Joseph

----------

Was auffällt, in Thailand ist die Geruchsbelästigung ungleich größer als in Deutschland.

----------


## wingman

männ dieser begriff ist mir schon oft unterwegs begegnet. im bus nach chayaphum zum beispiel.........farangs die sich scheinbar nicht die zeit zum duschen genommen haben, bekamen die quittung der weiblichen mitfahrerinnen...farang männ.
homm kenne ich natürlich wenn meine nach dem duschen herauskommt  :: .
die anderen begriffe sind für mich neu, wieder etwas gelernt.

edit: thema käse, während die tante meiner kleinen problemlos den käse verspeist (solange der nicht riecht), läuft bei meiner kleinen in ihrem bauch ein countdown..............ca. 10-15 minuten, dann darf das hongnam nicht belegt sein. zudem ertönen kriegsähnliche geräusche aus demselbigen. ich denke sie verträgt den nicht.

----------


## Samuianer

> ...edit: thema käse, während die tante meiner kleinen problemlos den käse verspeist (solange der nicht riecht), läuft bei meiner kleinen in ihrem bauch ein countdown..............ca. 10-15 minuten, dann darf das hongnam nicht belegt sein. zudem ertönen kriegsähnliche geräusche aus demselbigen. ich denke sie verträgt den nicht.


Es ist tatsache das bei Asiaten generell ein Enzym das Milchprodukte knackt (und auch Alkohol) nicht vorhanden ist!

Daher koennen Einige keinen Alkohol ab und eben keinen Kaese verdauen, denen wird dann schlicht, schlecht...

Das mit dem maenn und homm - gut getroffen.... kommt ueberigens bei Farangs oft vom Verzehr von Milchprodukten! (Andere Ernaehrung..) 

Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen das Thais trotz hohen Knoblauchverzehr selten nach Knofi riechen - stinken?

----------


## big_cloud

Nutze in LoS nur "Premier" Showergel with antibacterial Agent, haelt mir ???????? Meanng Falang auffallend lange von meinem nicht gerade schlanken Leib 
 ::  haette ich besser unter Werbung posten sollen ?

Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------


## Samuianer

...ist glaube ich o.k. keine Bac?   :cool:

----------

Es ist so typisch für die Thais, überall im Land stinkt es erbärmlich, aber über die vermeintlich oder tatsächlich stinkenden Westler mokiert man sich, und das auch noch in ihrem Beisein.

----------


## big_cloud

fuer unterm Arm gibts doch noch diesen hochwirksamen adstringierend und deodorierend wirkenden Alaunstein der vor Anwendung erst angefeuchtet wird

fuer Chaks hochsensibles olfaktorisches Wahrnehmungsorgan empfehle ich eine starke Minzcreme zb. Wick Vacorup
reiben sich Pathologen vor Obduktionen von stark verwesten Leichen unter dies Nase


Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck  :: 

Edit:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaun  Kali hatte zu dem Thema Alaun drueben mal nen tollen Thread eroeffnet

----------


## big_cloud

@ Chak
Ich kenn zu mindest eine Stelle in Thailand wo es nicht stinkt, die ich nicht nur olfaktorisch sondern auch gustatorisch des oeftern seeeehr geniesse   ::  

"Ueberall" finde ich doch stark verallgemeinert

Gruesse
der
Lothar

----------


## Samuianer

> @ Chak
> 
> "Ueberall" finde ich doch stark verallgemeinert


Naja, ja und nein.... im Sinn hat er Recht, die Leutz halten sich sauber und duschen (aap naam) x mal taeglich aber "vor der Tuer" schwimmt die Kloake.... war gerade auf der Faehre... Toilette nur mit den Massnahmen zu betreten die du fuer die Leutz in der extrem Pathologie empfiehlst....

Heute gerade von einem Trip nach Suratthani zurueck... aus dem Busfenster schauend habe ich mich gefragt warum die den Dreck, Muell nicht besser entsorgen, sondern wie eine Eule das Gewoell im Nest, Alles munter um das Haus/die Huette verteilen, ist das eine Art Endlagerung.... oder nur Vorsorge...? Nie verstanden, uebrigens ueberall in Asien und Afrika...Australien ist es anders...woanders war ich noch nicht!

----------


## big_cloud

Kenn ich aus ChiangRai und Phrae auch anders

In Phrae taegliche Muellabfuhr, in PhayaMengRai leider nur ne einfache Kippe oder abfackeln
Papier und Altglas werden zum Verkauf an Altstoff* Haendler verwahrt.

SeRo-Haendler fuer unsere ehemaligen Neufuenflaender  ::  


Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck

BTW: Die Buergermeisterin von ChiangMai fuehrt jetzt sogar die Muelltrennung in Ihrer Stadt ein!
Nicht nur recht attraktiv sondern auch clever die Frau

----------


## Samuianer

Ja Loddar, haben wir hier auf Samui auch, nur liegt (leider) immer noch sehr viel Sch..ss in der Gegend rum oder wird einfach untergebaggert.... dan lieber anbaggern..   ::  

Sorry....

----------

